# lochia after first birth and subsequent births



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

Has anyone here found that they continued to have lochia (including red lochia) for a longer time after their second, third, and subsequent births than they did after the birth of their first baby? This has been the case for me, and I wonder how much of it has to do with the fact that moms can't just lay in bed napping when they have one or more older kids to care for!









Is this considered something to be concerned about? I am tempted to be concerned since all the sources I look at say that red lochia should be gone in a matter of days. However, it seems natural that moms with more kids to care for might be walking around more (and earlier) than a first-time mom, and if that's natural, is it still a concern??

Thank you mamas!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

For me, this is not the case. It was always about the same up till my sixth. That is when I started drinking RRLT for my third trimester. With that and my next birth, all red lochia was gone in less than seven days.

And having so many children, I have never had a long "rest" time. I am usually up and running around that day (I feel less sore if I don't lay around for a while).


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

I have only had the 2 births but it was not the case with me. With my first I had bright red lochia for almost 2 weeks then heavey spotting for an additional 8 weeks. With my second I had the red lochia for 5-6 days then light spotting for another week. I was amazed at how quickly it was over. I didn't have much/any rest time after my second was born since dh went bac to work 2 days after ds was born and we didn't live by family. It does make sense that it would be easy to push yourself to hard when caring for a newborn as well as older children though.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I had much less lochia after my second child. My first birth was very long and very difficult, my second was a beautiful and relatively fast home birth. I was up on my feet within a day or two after my second birth and I had a barely 12 month old to care for as well as a newborn! Most of the discharge had stopped by 3 weeks pp, while I had discharge for at least 8 weeks after the first one.


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

It's absolutely been the case with me. And I drink lot's of rrl tea (both in the third trimester and pp). I actually think this time around it's had more to do with the fact that I got a virus the day dd was born and coughed for about a week straight. The cough is mostly gone now and the bleeding has slowed waaaay down but I'm still spotting and it's still red at 9 days pp. My midwife wants me to start taking some herbs if I'm still bleeding at 14 days pp.


----------

